# Teams you love and teams you hate



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I didn't have the patience to go find this thread from a month or so back so I thought I'd make it again...

TEAM I love:
University of Kentucky!!!

Teams I Hate:
Indiana
Duke

Teams I hate so much that I'd like to kick all of their players in the balls (if they have any):
Louisville
North Carolina


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

we had this thread before. But we can have it again. That is cool and everything.

Love

University of Kansas

Do not love, but Like

University of Oklahoma
University of North Caroline (more into the hatred, but I always like the 'Heels)


Hate with a Pasion

Duke University
University of Missouri


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

love: Jayhawks (or at least obsessed by )

Gonzaga-Dragonslayers!


h8: er, yeah, Missou

BYU-"Well sure we play 26 year old men against teen-agers, but our guys go on mission." Give me a break.

ANYBODY that has hired Jerry Tarkanian as a coach.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Love: UGA
like: UK, GT, Duke
hate: big 10, big 12, UNC, Florida


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I forgot to put teams I like:

Like: Georgia...that's pretty much it....I only root for them if they're not playing UK. :grinning:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Love: Florida Gators
Like: Kansas Jayhawks, Stanford Cardinals
Hate: Texas Longhorns, Oklahoma Sooners


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

love: texas

like: uconn, cincinatti, north caronlina, nc state

strong dislike: texas tech, kansas, oklahoma, indiana, notre dame

hate: duke, texas a&m(even though they really aren't a threat to beat texas in basketball, i still hate them)


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Love -

1.Michigan State
2.Ferris State (dII)
3.Michigan
4.Any other Big Ten team
5.Any other Northern team
6.Cal-Berkley (HOME OF JASON KIDD!)

Like -

1.Saint Louis University
2.North Carolina University
3.Holy Cross
4.South East Missouri State
5.Sacred Heart

Mild Hate -

1.Kentucky
2.South Carolina
3.Mississippi State

Hate - 

1.Memphis
2.Florida
3.Tennessee
4.All other SEC teams (Ole Miss exluded)

EXTREME HATRED -

1.ole miss (I HATE THEM SO BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!)


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Love

Arizona State (my alma matter)

Like 

UCLA, Texas, University of Houston, San Diego St., Hawaii

Hate

U of Arizona
North Carolina
Kansas (j/k G-Money)


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

LOVE CINCY

Like Kansas, Arizona, Marquette(that guy can coach)

dislike...Kentucky(i'm willing to give another chance because i can't hate tubby)

HATE XAVIER!!!!!!!!

DESPISE LOUISVILLE(Any team with Rick Pitino as its coach is my nemisis!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> DESPISE LOUISVILLE(Any team with Rick Pitino as its coach is my nemisis!


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Love *LOUISVILLE*. Also like Alabama-Birmingham, Hanover (DIII), Eastern Tennessee State (but they're dropping football now, so maybe not), UCLA. 

HATE Kentucky, Memphis, Cincinnati with a PASSION. 

Also beginning to hate Marquette. I love their coach and have a ton of respect for their program, but it's getting to be a big rivalry in basketball, Louisville vs. Marquette. We split with them this year, so at least, unlike Kensucky, they're providing some competition. Same goes for Southern Miss and East Carolina, mostly because their fans suck. And I hate Duke, cause, you know, everybody hates Duke. It's cool to hate Duke.

edited by xubrew.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

edited by xubrew 


_i personally don't have any problems with flaming and attacks, but no matter how harmless it is, it is still against the forum rules. if uofl and uk fans want to flame, click the link below and have at it. just please don't do it here._ 

http://www.hostboard.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=5936


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Cheer for Syracuse, and other Big East teams (in interconference battles)

Hate:
Duke
The Big 10


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Love - UNC

Like - NC state

Hate with a capital H - Duke


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Love: Kansas

Like: Notre Dame

Dislike: Oklahoma, Texas, UNC

Hate: Duke

Absolutely Despise: Mizzou


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> Although I have respect for you as a poster, Luke, I think that first thing you said that I quoted is a directed attack to UK fans.



That's exactly what it is. :yes: 

You're not exactly too nice to Louisville fans, either. 

You think some of the stuff I say about Kentucky is bad, you should hear me and a Memphis fan get into it some day!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> Love: Kansas
> 
> Like: Notre Dame
> ...


I am thinking to hate UNC, but I follow them so long as well as KU, it will be hard not to. This upcoming season, I will root against UNC, but I still like them.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b
> Like: Kansas Jayhawks, Stanford Cardinals


Going to be the worst kind of message board nitpicker, especially since you like my 'hawks...but it's singular _Cardinal_ , like the color, not the bird that's the mascot of the St. Louis baseball franchise. 

i'm sorry, i'm sorry, i just can't help myself sometimes


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Love-Syracuse

Like-UConn/St John/UNC

Dis like-Georgetown/MSU/Big 12

Hate-Duke/Indiana


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: True. Gotta love college rivalries. :yes: 

By the way, to make something clear, there are two teams I don't neccessarily like, nor hate, but I have respect for:
Michigan State
Kansas


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

*Well...*

Love-St. Bonaventure

Like-Michigan/Temple/Missou

Dis like-Big East

Hate-Duke/Syracuse

What really pisses me off is that Boheim has been avoiding SBU like the plague for the last two decades (which only annoys me because it used to be a great rivalry, as it should be because of the proximity of the two schools) and now that the schools have come to terms (1 neutral site game and two games at the dome) 'cuse is coming off their national championship, and the Bonnies are coming off of... well we all know what they are coming off of.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Team I love: The 7 time National Champions Kentucky Wildcats!!!

Teams I like: Oklahoma, Western Kentucky, and Syracuse

Teams I hate: North Carolina, Kansas, Michigan, and Mich. St.

Teams I despise: Louisville, Tennessee, Duke, and Georgetown


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

*Hate is such a strong word, so I am going to use it!*

Love- Obviously, Kansas Jayhawks

Like- Michigan State, Stanford, Syracuse, North Carolina

Dislike- Arizona, UCLA, Indiana, Florida

Hate- Missouri (like no other) and Duke!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*A common team hear seems to*

be that almost everyone hates duke. Is there a reason for this please elaborate?:grinning:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: A common team hear seems to*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> be that almost everyone hates duke. Is there a reason for this please elaborate?:grinning:


Don't know, I've just always hated them. Never liked Coach K, they always seem to be cocky. For some reason it pleases me that they always suck in the pros. No real reason for it, I just hate them. Not as much as Mizzou though.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: A common team hear seems to*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> be that almost everyone hates duke. Is there a reason for this please elaborate?:grinning:


like kccheifsfan stay, just something about it. Mostly for me is that lately DUKE seems to get "great" players even though other schools like Kansas get their share. I am a Dick Vitale fan, but his love for DUKE just pisses me off, and that could be a reason why I do not care for DUKE.


Also like KC Cheifs fan said. I hate Missouri with so much passion it hurts, but I RESPECT Missouri.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

Love- Arizona!!!!!!!

HATE-Duke, arizona st., kansas, and stanford!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## vcshox123 (Sep 23, 2002)

Love-Louisville, South Carolina

Like-Kansas, Samford(small school in Alabama), Alabama, Texas Tech 

Mild hate-Memphis, Cincy

Hate-Kentucky, Marqutte, Houston, TCU, Clemson, Indiana, Marshall, Duke, Westren Kentucky


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

*teams i love and hate*

LOVE - DUKE!

Like - Syracuse.... I support G-Mac 

HATE - UNC, FSU, St. John's, Indiana, Maryland, Minnesota...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Maryland hates you too..*

:laugh:


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

i could live with that


----------



## DerangedDisco (Apr 22, 2003)

Love: Duke, Michigan
Like: Syracuse, Gonzaga
Hate: MSU, Illinois, Kansas


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

Teams I Love: Syracuse, UNC, Arizona, UCONN

Teams I Like: Marquette, Pittsburgh, Maryland

Teams I Dislike: Kansas, Gonzaga

Teams That Should Burn In Hell: Duke, Indiana, Wake Forest (cept Josh Howard)


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Team I love: Iowa

Team I like a lot: North Carolina

Teams I dislike a lot: Purdue, Indiana, Ohio State, Wisconsin, Michigan, Minnesota, and especially Illinois

Team I despise beyond any rational thought or idea: DOOK!


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Team I love: Illinios
Team I want to see Illinios beat: Everyone especially Duke and Iowa


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

OU
------
Texas, OSU (only when playing OU though)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Team I love: Illinios
> Team I want to see Illinios beat: Everyone especially Duke and Iowa


]

I bet you do not care for Kansas right now with Self as our new coach?


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

Cincy Bear Cats are gonna rock this year!!!


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

Love: Oregon:grinning:
Syracuse

Hate: Oregon State :upset: 
Washington:upset:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I bet you do not care for Kansas right now with Self as our new coach?


That didn't bother me that much as from talking to Bruce Weber, I can tell that he will have no problem stepping in as a new coach. I would like to see the Illini play Kansas in like a grudge match as I think that would be very entertaining.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> 
> 
> That didn't bother me that much as from talking to Bruce Weber, I can tell that he will have no problem stepping in as a new coach. I would like to see the Illini play Kansas in like a grudge match as I think that would be very entertaining.


I would love to see that kind of matchup


----------



## RyeBread800 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Love: Michigan State!!

*Like: Big Ten-When they're not playing MSU.
Like: Northern Illinois
Like: UW Oshkosh(D3)
Like: St. John's

*Dislike: Maryland

*Dislike, but respect: Duke

*Really don't like at all: Texas. I'll never forgive them for beating MSU this year. Good riddance Mr. Ford.


----------



## CameronCrazie13 (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> Love - UNC
> 
> Like - NC state
> ...


How does a Carolina fan like NC State....they're your rival as well, ya know.

Love- Duke University 

Like- Missouri, Illinois

Dislike- Indiana, Wake Forest,

Hate- Carolina, Kentucky, and Maryland


----------



## CameronCrazie13 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: A common team hear seems to*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Never liked Coach K, they always seem to be cocky.


Don't talk about God like that.


----------



## SouthLink02 (Jul 1, 2003)

Love - UGA, LSU
Hate - sometimes Kentucky, Always Texas, and....someone else..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: A common team hear seems to*



> Originally posted by <b>CameronCrazie13</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't talk about God like that.


LOL. He may be a great coach, but G-D? 

I hate to say it, but the best coach in the ACC may not be COach K anymore.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CameronCrazie13</b>!
> 
> 
> How does a Carolina fan like NC State....they're your rival as well, ya know.
> ...


who cares if he likes the rival of his favorite. He may not like the team, but he respects NC state


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: A common team hear seems to*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I hate to say it, but the best coach in the ACC may not be COach K anymore.


Until the guy you're talkin about wins 4 National titles and 6 consecutive ACC titles, Coach K will reamin the best coach in the ACC.


----------



## CameronCrazie13 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: A common team hear seems to*



> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> 
> 
> Until the guy you're talkin about wins 4 National titles and 6 consecutive ACC titles, Coach K will reamin the best coach in the ACC.


Thank you sir. Roy hasn't won anything yet, and he hasn't won anything in the ACC. We'll talk when he gets that 4th NC, but chances are we'll get #5 before Roy gets #1


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

LOVE:
Duke
Uconn
UNC
St. Joes
St. Johns

HATE:
Kansas
Notre Dame
Oregon


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Love: <center><image src=http://i.cnn.net/si/images/football/college/logos/florida_100.gif></center>
<center><font color=orange>Florida</font><font color=blue> Gators</font></center>

<center><image src=http://i.cnn.net/si/images/football/college/logos/centfla_100.gif></center>
<center><font color=gold>UCF</font> <font color=black>Golden</color> <font color=gold> Knights</font></center>

Like:Miami
USF
Oklahoma
USC

Hate:FSU
Notre Dame
Texas
Marshall


----------



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

*My love hates*

Team I love: Western Kentucky Hilltoppers! 

Teams I hate: kentucky, louisville (more so Rick Pitino), Louisiana-Laf (no one dances on our floor!), South Alabama.


----------



## iamsean (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm a Carolina grad that happens to be a lifelong Duke fan.

The team (s) I love to hate are.....Kentucky, Louisville, UNLV, UCLA, UCONN. Notice a pattern?


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

Love-BAMA

Like- OU, Duke, Kansas

Hate UT UNC & Allbarn


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>iamsean</b>!
> I'm a Carolina grad that happens to be a lifelong Duke fan.


:laugh:

How'd that happen???


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TonyM</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...



good point.

Hey I have friends who are die hard Minnesota Gophers fan who is a KU grad., One of my best friends is a die hard Mizzou fan wen to KU for two years, and then graduate from Iowa State. Another good friend of mine is a die hard MU fan, and grad from Kansas. I can go on.


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

Love - Oklahoma State
Like - Kansas, Illinois, Baylor, Butler
Dislike - Cincinnati, Duke, Missouri, Colorado, Texas Tech
Hate - Oklahoma, Texas


----------



## TerryUK (Jul 18, 2003)

Teams I love: Kentucky and Western Kentucky

Teams I root for when not playing UK: rest of the SEC

Teams I hate: Louisville, Duke, North Carolina and Kansas


----------

